# Unable to finish installing BSD



## CZY (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi there. I am stuck during the process of the installation where the console prompted:

```
Enter the full pathname of shell of shell or RETURN for /bin/sh:
```
When iI click enter, it just stays there. What am iI supposed to type?

Before the line was:

```
Trying to mount root from cd9660:/dev/iso9660/"iso name"
```
Thank you for your time


----------



## tobik@ (Apr 15, 2015)

What image are you trying to boot? Does this happen before installation or after?

The message you get appears when you boot into single user mode. I have no idea why this happens to you, but try pressing Ctrl+d after you pressed enter at the prompt to resume normal booting.


----------



## CZY (Apr 15, 2015)

In the process of the installation. I am trying to boot the bsdFreeBSD 10 DVD ISO image.
Your solution works. Thanks a lot. I have been looking for a solutions for hours. =)


----------

